# NETFLIX: Orange is the new Black



## flexkill (Jul 15, 2013)

It is a NETFLIX original and funny as hell.....I highly recommend it.

Orang Is The New Black IMDB


----------



## Sofos (Jul 16, 2013)

At this moment I'm halfway through episode 8. I love it. Fantastic character development, and I love how every episode has a back story. Can't wait for season 2 already. I'm glad it's taking a more serious tone than Weeds, honestly.


----------



## sage (Jul 16, 2013)

Mrs. Sage and I watched the first two episodes last night. Incredibly funny but really heart wrenching stuff. And what a cast. Holy crap, that's a lot of proven talent in one spot.


----------



## texshred777 (Jul 16, 2013)

Caught an episode last night with a friend. There are worse ways to kill time waiting to drive to the airport.

Will definitely add that to my list of things to watch. Once I finish up Burn Notice that is.


----------



## Sofos (Jul 16, 2013)

Just finished the first season. HOOOOOLY SHIT THAT ENDING, and that is all I will say.


----------



## flexkill (Jul 16, 2013)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Just finished the first season. HOOOOOLY SHIT THAT ENDING, and that is all I will say.


 I haven't finished yet!


----------



## Vhyle (Jul 16, 2013)

My wife and I just started watching it the other night... hilarious! We're only two episodes in so far.

And at first, I didn't even recognize Laura Prepon until I heard her voice. I'm looooving that pin-up look she was rocking.


----------



## flexkill (Jul 16, 2013)

What....no love for Crazy Eyes????


----------



## flexkill (Jul 19, 2013)

Just finished the series last night.....I saw that coming honestly(The ending). I hope they don't take to long to release new episodes....this was very good.


----------



## jordanky (Jul 20, 2013)

One of my friends has been watching it and says it's pretty cool. I might have to check it out!


----------



## nostealbucket (Jul 20, 2013)

I just started watching this. I love it.


----------



## soliloquy (Jul 23, 2013)

i finished the first season about an hour ago. didn't like the ending a whole lot. but still, pretty awesome show! 

at first, for some odd reason, i confused Laura Prepon as jessica beil. dont know why...but still, loving the show 

kinda reminds me of a book i read called 'go-boy'

Go-Boy!


----------



## brutalwizard (Jul 23, 2013)

This show was amazing, jenji has done it again.


----------



## Ralyks (Jul 26, 2013)

Started it last night, currently half way through the third episode. While I wouldn't call it hilarious, something about the show has caught my attention and makes me want to watch more. So in that respect, I call it a success so far.


----------



## MFB (Jul 26, 2013)

Watched the first episode earlier today and it was alright, nothing amazing but has potential to get good. I'll go back and finish it when I'm not feeling like total bollocks.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Jul 27, 2013)

3 eps in so far, found the show via a post on imgur  

I think it is great, I love how they tie in the flashbacks.


----------



## MFB (Aug 3, 2013)

Hnnnngh. This show is so god damn good it shouldn't be legal. As I mentioned above, I watched the first episode on a whim and was rather sick during it, so I thought it was OK but wasn't sure if it'd pick up; and the fact that it was from the guy who made Weeds didn't really help either since that shows writing was ....ing atrocious. 

But I'm halfway through and all I want is more.

PS - Pennsaltucky is ....ing crazy.


----------



## The Reverend (Aug 3, 2013)

It's been on my Instant Queue for a few weeks. Is it laugh out loud funny, or a more Louie-style dry funny?

EDIT: I suppose I could just watch it, but I'm lazy and want to know before I watch it.


----------



## Ralyks (Aug 3, 2013)

The Reverend said:


> It's been on my Instant Queue for a few weeks. Is it laugh out loud funny, or a more Louie-style dry funny?


 
More on the dry side. I really didn't get too many laughs in until a few episodes in. Very much like Weeds in the dark humor.

On the last two episodes, and damn it's getting intense. I want more!


----------



## rjnix_0329 (Aug 3, 2013)

Yeah, it isn't like a non-stop laugh riot or anything but the character development is _ridiculous, _and the writing is snappy and well conceived. Also, I don't think the camera work gets very much credit but in my opinion it is a really pretty show considering that 90% of it is inside prison walls.


----------



## MFB (Aug 4, 2013)

God damn it, turns out I watched all the episodes without realizing it was only 13 episodes long vs. 26  I did enjoy the ending though, so gratifying.


----------



## The Reverend (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm a few episodes in, I'm glad this thread reminded me to watch it. I have to say that the writing and acting are both top-notch. I've unfortunately spent a few month-long stints in jail, and I relate to Piper so much. Her reaction to the rules, both written and unwritten, and the juxtaposition of her sort of sunny, sweet naivete to her environment both hit me hard. That is exactly what it's like to find yourself in jail when you're not really a "criminal."


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Aug 5, 2013)

Episode 8, and I'm loving the shit out of the show. The scared straight bit is killing me


----------



## elq (Aug 5, 2013)

A gift I received from my employer when this show was released - 







Yes... that is soap on a rope


----------



## metal_sam14 (Aug 5, 2013)

elq said:


> A gift I received from my employer when this show was released -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 that is great!


----------

